
Oracle Shelves Larry Ellison’s Dream of Cloud Dominance - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-09/oracle-is-no-longer-dreaming-of-cloud-dominance
======
crb002
Larry should double down on cloud, offering .NetCore fronted
MySQL/Oracle/Postgres in addition to Java. Be a Heroku style service inside
AWS/Azure/GCP. Make his competition front the capital cost of running the data
centers. Get back Govt marketshare on AWS GovCloud.

------
jpeg_hero
A true on-tap database. Seems like one of the last true differentiators. That
and legit, lights out, load balancing.

Both hard tech problems too.

------
sunstone
Anyone familiar with the lockin of their database would think twice about
being locked in to their cloud.

------
thrower123
I've never seen anyone use Oracle's cloud compute services.

I know it's been sold, because I've some Oracle salespeople friends, and they
told me about the incentive kickbacks they got for selling it - one tried to
twist my arm to get me to buy a cheap instance to run a website on, call
myself an SMB, and she'd split the bonus with me...

